# looking for oil H20 boiler with tappings on front



## newenglandhvac (Aug 30, 2012)

im looking for any one with suggestions on a boiler that has tappings on the front or side of the block for the supply/return piping. im replacing a oil fired weil mclain water boiler with a tank less coil installed in a closet that cant have anything on top. it also has rear flue discharge (atmospheric) any suggestions would be great. weil mclain makes this unit still but im looking for a cheaper alternative.


----------

